# 1648 seaark



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I'd start with the cheapest fix first. And move towards the most expensive.

1. Move Battery
2. Move Fuel
3. Get trim Tabs.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was thinking that but the problem is that there is nowhere to put the fuel/battery except out in the open and in the way.  

Unless I have a compartment built for that in the front deck... 

Still expensive...  

My problem with trim tabs is gonna be installation... 
The back of the boat is built in such a manner that the back two flotation/support pods are kinda in the way... Unless I could mount the tabs closer to the center of the boat ? 

The back two flotation/support pods are not sponsons... They are on the inside of the boat built inbetween the back bench and to the transom.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Pics could seriously help in ideas...


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Pics could seriously help in ideas...


http://seaarkboats.net/mv-jons/


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Does this thing have a console or tiller steer, I can't see from my work computer sea arks site is blocked. If you have a tiller get a tiller extention and a grab bar and move youself further to the front/back... left/right. In other words you would be the trim tabs.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Does this thing have a console or tiller steer, I can't see from my work computer sea arks site is blocked.  If you have a tiller get a tiller extention and a grab bar and move youself further to the front/back... left/right.  In other words you would be the trim tabs.


No console but I do have a tiller extension. I don't really wanna have a grab bar... It gets in the way IMHO. I want to keep the boat wide open. I looked at the stern and I think there is room for trim tabs. I just don't have any experience with trim tabs. Do you think they would help get rid of the porpoising ? 
And then another concern is what is the best screws/bolts to use with aluminum. I'm concerned about electrolisis. So far I just used stainless.. I don't want any rust forming.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

You could try a hydrofoil, like se sport 200. Most can be had for 60 bucks.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> > Pics could seriously help in ideas...
> 
> 
> http://seaarkboats.net/mv-jons/



Now thats a Bare Bones Boat! In Order, here is what I would do: (Keepin mind these are just my opinons)

1. Take the boat back ask for a refund and get a different model where you can put the fuel or battery in the bow.

2. Buy a black plastic boat hatch from westmarine, cut a hole in the casting deck, and remove enough foam to put the battery up there.

3. Take the hull to an aluminum shop and have them weld a permanent tab to the bottom of the boat.

4. I dont know why I have a phobia of this, but I hate the fins that mount to the cav plate on an outboard.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I was thinking that but the problem is that there is nowhere to put the fuel/battery except out in the open and in the way.
> 
> Unless I have a compartment built for that in the front deck...
> 
> ...


Not hard being that it is aluminum you could add Lenco trim tabs with self tapping screws with some 4200 behind them.  Doesnt matter that the inside of the boat you cannot get to it.  Just like in a Fiberglass boat they drill them into the transom, and with sheet metal self tapping screws with the washers on it you could do the same.  Mount them where you want them.  

Either way if there lenco or the cheaper smart tabs you gonna have to drill baby!!  <<<<<-------being that it is aluminum I cringe to say don't screw up!

Also, a thought get an idea of what is under the front deck by the manufacturer. See if there is a truss support out of the way and probably no foam. That being said get yourself a zip tool with a aluminum carbide cut off blade. Then you can snap a hatch cover over it drill it in and have yourself some front deck storage.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I'm gonna get the Linco trim tabs....  
I'm pretty good at installing stuff so I "hope" I can get it it right the first time...

About the other ideas... I don't really mind drilling into the cavatation plate to add a foil. I've done it many times.  What I don't like about foils is that they decrease your top end by 2 to 2 1/2 mph.  So I wants to see what you guys thought about 
other ideas.  

As for taking back the boat ;D..... I love it the way it is.  I'm gonna use the boat a lot but I really bought it for gator hunting.  The open layout allows me to put in and take out whatever I want.  Also..... Ive got a family friend that can do 
anything with aluminum I want at a decent price.   It will still cost a bit but that's ok. 

I would like to know more about the Linco trim tabs? I think that may be the way to go.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

how about wedges for the outboard?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

www.permatrims.com ........enough said.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> www.permatrims.com ........enough said.


Thanks Blake. Looks like a winner.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I would look into getting the motor trimmed out running solo and see if I could get the hull to not porpoise. How bad is it porpoising? I know when my hull just barely shows porpoising I'm getting my top speed...

What motor are you running? I have a 1648 Alweld vhull http://alweld.com/img/boats/large/vee_la.jpg

The only time my boat porpoises is when the bow is trimmed up too much, with my electric tilt on my etec I can push the front end down or pick it up to a comfy spot depending on boat load. 

Your motor may be too high/low ?


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a 30 hp 4 stroke tohatsu...  I installed the motor right on the transom.  The cavatation plate is just under 2 inches below the stern.   The boat is very fast... Probably getting 30 to 33 mph but I haven't clocked it yet.     Ive taken the boat out with my girl and it ran great..  I also took it out by myself and that's when it porpoised.  I was in a tidal river and when I was going against the tide it didn't porpoise any, but then wherever there wasnt any current or I was going with the current it porpoised. It ran best tilted all the way down by myself.   I weigh about 240 and I had a battery with a 3 gallon gas tank at the stern.   There's just no weight at the bow.   The permatrim may work without taking any of the top end speed away.    What size motor do you have.  Your motor probably weighs less than my 180 lb motor


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Your motor is WAY too far down. I have a 25hp etec electric start & power tilt , Same weight as your motor 183lbs. My cavitation plate is about a half inch above the bottom of the boat. Also, my engine is never trimmed all the way down while running. My boat also has a 6gal tank and battery in the stern. 

I think if you lifted your engine to make the cavitation plate even with the bottom of your boat you will gain performance and lose porpoising. Porpoising shouldnt be a problem if you have power trim.

Ill be running my boat this afternoon, gonna take a pic when I'm done so you can see where my motor sits.

Post a pic of your engine hanging on your boat


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip... So your motor is mounted directly on transom? 
The tohatsu has multiple holes to raise it up.... I'm gonna go ahead and give it a shot. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> You could try a hydrofoil, like se sport 200. Most can be had for 60 bucks.


+1 trim tabs may be overkill.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Gatorgeist, 

Sea-Ark has been building boats for like 60 years. They don't produce boats that porpose, especially when they are bare bones stock like yours....call them I'm sure they have see all your issues before, and can offer you a solution without adding a bunch of additional equipment to your boat. 

Also, you can call Old Salt Marine in Lakeland or Millers Boating in Ocala...


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Take some pics of your motor/boat and post them, you should be able to bring your motor up a couple holes. Yes, my motor is bolted directly to the transom.

Check out this pic, this is how mine sits.










Now take another look. Your cavitation plate should be within a half in up or down from the transom. Mine sits about an inch above the transom.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pics... I appreciate it ! I've been working on cleaning my garage all day so I haven't got around to the boat yet. Mine is definately to low so I'll post some pics of before and after I raise it and give results. 

Thanks again


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Seaark 1652 with a tunnel hull, and it's the best riding boat in it's size I've ever owned (and I've owned a lot). I originally ran a 30hp Tohatsu 4-stroke and now I'm running a 60hp Merc 4-stroke, both tiller steer. Batteries and tank are in the stern area. I have absolutely no problem with porpoising and my hole shot is instantaneous with little or no stern "squatting". The secret is a set of sponsons on the stern. Before the sponsons, the boat was extremely trim sensitive.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> I have a Seaark 1652 with a tunnel hull, and it's the best riding boat in it's size I've ever owned (and I've owned a lot).  I originally ran a 30hp Tohatsu 4-stroke and now I'm running a 60hp Merc 4-stroke, both tiller steer.  Batteries and tank are in the stern area.  I have absolutely no problem with porpoising and my hole shot is instantaneous with little or no stern "squatting".  The secret is a set of sponsons on the stern.  Before the sponsons, the boat was extremely trim sensitive.


 Hay frank... I bought the motor from you ;D. You have a the sweetest sea ark I've ever seen . I had no idea you were on micro skiff. 
Well I guess if it's anybody I should listen to it would be you. I'm gonna have to go get me some sponsons made for the back. I raised the motor up last night. Now it's even with the bottom of the boat. 
The motor runs amazing.... Thanks for the great deal. The day I called you with the tilt and trim problem I blew a fuse , so everything is fine. Maybe sometime I could come up there and hit some fishing holes with you. Pm me your number cause I lost it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gator - you may not need an expensive set of sponsons, all you may need is a small inexpensive fixed trim tab.

Anytide has a prototype and working on it. 

If you do have them made, have them made into livewells.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Notice my small trim tabs in my pic, I've questioned whether these make a difference on my boat or not..Could be the ticket!


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Notice my small trim tabs in my pic, I've questioned whether these make a difference on my boat or not..Could be the ticket!


 That's funny... I didn't even catch it ;D. Well I gotta see how it runs with it higher and maybe we will know how motor height effects it. I'm glad you pointed the tabs out ! 
My thought about the sponsons is that I like them but I also like being able to use a trolling motor at the back of the boat so they would be in the way. Oh well... No big deal. I could live with that. I'm sure the sponsons act as huge trim tabs but the real benefit is that they raise the stern while off plane. 
The boat floats very skinny though as is so trim tabs could be the best choice for what I like. 
I guess I'll just wait till the wet test for now... I'll try to make some time tomorrow.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I raised the motor and wet tested yesterday... It seemed to be adjusted to the perfect height. It wouldnt blow out cornering and the cavatation plate was creating spray underway. I was by myself once again and it was porpoising the same. The boat was faster slightly though so I'm happy about that. Im gonna need to buy some tabs or a permatrim. I may just go with the permatrim first and test it out.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

How much higher can you go? Interesting you are still having that problem even though you have tilt n trim. I guess permatrim would be cheaper than some fixed tabs?


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> How much higher can you go? Interesting you are still having that problem even though you have tilt n trim. I guess permatrim would be cheaper than some fixed tabs?


 Man.. I don't think I can go any higher. With the spray coming off the cavatation plate I think its maxed. Sorry I didn't post a pic yet but I will. I went ahead and ordered a permatrim today after reading some reviews. I think it will do the trick.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

trim and tilt doesn't help if you are porpoising with your motor adjusted as close to the bottom of the transom (pin in the last hole) as possible and the motor trimmed all the way down.  Obviously trimming up makes it worse.  My Mitzi 17 does the same thing but I use the trim tabs to bring the bow down some when running and stop the porpoising.  The cure would be to angle the bottom of the motor forward a little more (transom wedges).  The only reason I haven't done this is that when there gets to be a lot of chop or big rollers I like to have the bow high.  using the trim tabs does cost a litle top speed though.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

How much speed did you gain by raising it?


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I gained about 2 mph


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> trim and tilt doesn't help if you are porpoising with your motor adjusted as close to the bottom of the transom (pin in the last hole) as possible and the motor trimmed all the way down.  Obviously trimming up makes it worse.  My Mitzi 17 does the same thing but I use the trim tabs to bring the bow down some when running and stop the porpoising.  The cure would be to angle the bottom of the motor forward a little more (transom wedges).  The only reason I haven't done this is that when there gets to be a lot of chop or big rollers I like to have the bow high.  using the trim tabs does cost a litle top speed though.


 I hear ya... Cracked me up when the guy said sea arks don't porpoise ;D.... Cause I'd bet a thousand smackers they do! I did tilt it all the way down and it helped as usual but not at higher speeds. I'm just awaitin on the permatrim in the mail. I'm sure it will get rid of the problem. I hope I don't lose top end but what the heck... It will be worth it if she rides good.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Any update with permatrims? Does it help?


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe you could pick up a homeless guy on the way to the boat ramp. Have him sit up front.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response... The permatrims helped emensley! Thanks Blake for the idea. I took the boat out along with my dad and had him sit in the back.... No porpoising ;D. Now Im gonna test out a faster prop and see how it rides.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Sorry for the delayed response...  The permatrims helped emensley!   Thanks Blake for the idea.   I took the boat out along with my dad and had him sit in the back.... No porpoising  ;D.     Now Im gonna test out a faster prop and see how it rides.


Told u! You're welcome. Permatrims is badass and way better than any foil out there.


----------

